# A dog whisperer



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

A little clip from 1992, not one of our dogs.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> A little clip from 1992, not one of our dogs.


Beautiful dog.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How lovely  No pushing or pulling (well not much) and the joy on the little girl's face. I can remember training our old spaniel when I was about her age. It was a wonderful feeling to gain the trust and cooperation of an animal in a world where you have no control over anything.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The way she looks at Bonny´s tail end, her hand in the air and combination between the joy on her face when the dog sits and Bonny´s _"I´m really fed up with this"_ look, I love this little clip.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

My son in law is a game keeper and has trained many dogs over the years. In August we were in a holiday let in France. The owners had a rather recalcitrant spaniel. If it saw its lead being taken down it would start barking, running around like a lunatic and, once the lead was on imitating a dog sled team by single handedly trying to pull the lead holder of their feet. Duncan offered to see what he could do with it.

If I hadnt seen it with my own eyes I would simply not have believed it possible . Within _less than 5 minutes_ this dog went from almost pulling him over and barking incessantly to walking to heel, with no lead, and not barking. All done without raising his voice, jerking on the lead or anything remotely aggressive. The owners just stood open mouthed in disbelief (as did I) I just wish I had thought to video it. Simply staggering to watch. I am sure he could make himself a fortune by selling his services, but he isnt interested.

Andy


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Within _less than 5 minutes_ this dog went from almost pulling him over and barking incessantly to walking to heel, with no lead, and not barking. All done without raising his voice, jerking on the lead or anything remotely aggressive. The owners just stood open mouthed in disbelief (as did I) Andy


Maybe the dog could only understand English?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What a shame you didn't video it Andy, but that's how it goes with things like that, after the event you think of a video or camera and the opportunity never happens again. What did the dog do when it was handed back to its owner?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> What a shame you didn't video it Andy, but that's how it goes with things like that, after the event you think of a video or camera and the opportunity never happens again. What did the dog do when it was handed back to its owner?


I didn't video it because I didn't think for a moment he would be able to achieve so much in such a short space of time, especially as the dog seemed to be totally uncontrollable.

Having shown the (English) owners it could be done he explained WHY they needed to do what he had shown them. When he explained why it all made perfect sense and it certainly worked. For the remaining five days of our stay the owners copied Duncan's actions exactly.

The dog was a different animal by the end of the week, walking to heel, not pulling at the lead, not barking and, most importantly of all, not running off and taking an hour to return! The various things were so simple but they worked and all done with no raised voice and no aggression at all. The owners were overjoyed as they were seriously considering getting the dog rehomed because they simply couldn't control it.

Like I said if I hadn't actually seen it with my own eyes I would not have believed it possible to have SUCH a staggering effect in such a short space of time.

Dog whisperer is a totally inadequate term for what I saw, to me it was more like Voodoo!

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Mrplodd said:


> I didn't video it because I didn't think for a moment he would be able to achieve so much in such a short space of time, especially as the dog seemed to be totally uncontrollable.
> 
> Having shown the (English) owners it could be done he explained WHY they needed to do what he had shown them. When he explained why it all made perfect sense and it certainly worked. For the remaining five days of our stay the owners copied Duncan's actions exactly.
> 
> ...


I have just taken a video from my window Andy and have your post to thank for it, something I am sure I will never see again, I will start a new thread.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Oooo!! Dead mysterious !!!

Andy


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Some people tune into dogs and make a connection. Wonderful to hear that, as a gundog trainer your son in law is gentle and patient. Most of the gundog handlers around here are very hard on their dogs. It is beginning to change but it will take time. 

Georgia is only seven months old and already two gundog handlers have told me to use electric shock treatment to control unwanted behaviour  I have never done any field work with a gundog and I am hoping to learn how to do it. Finding the right trainer is the first, and most difficult, step.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Here I have a dog whisperer

It’s the hound 

He fixes me with his eyes , they don’t waver until I sort out what he wants 

And I remember how once he fixed me with his eyes and I didn’t know the pain he was in until his intestines fell out 

Now it’s his breakfast, evening meal and teeth chews or fresh water 

He likes his routines to be on time

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sandra, what teeth chews do you give him?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I give the ones from Aldi, Pat

Teeth cleaning chews

One after his morning and another after his evening meal 

He’s ten and the vet says his teeth are fine

I used to use the pedigree ones but they are much more expensive and I don’t know if they are better 

He sits and looks at his tin after his meal 

Controlling or what 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I only ask, Sandra, because the Pedigree ones really upset one of our dogs. He had a strong stomach too. I have not used them since. A vet nurse told me that brushing the teeth is best. I have yet to get round to it


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He’s been taking them for years both pedigree and Aldi’s with no problem 

I’m sure brushing is best but I’m not starting that now 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Do start brushing her teeth Pat, it will take a few trials of playing and a bit of brushing, but eventually she will get used to it and learn to enjoy it. Shade was about 9 when I started cleaning his and Motleys teeth, only had to show him the toothbrush and he was up on the bed ready. Motley loves to be handled and cuddled before and after cleaning. I am even allowed to descale his teeth.
You must have seen the tooth cleaning video I made for Drew. I´ll remind you :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now way jan 

I ain’t cleaning his teeth 

I’ve cleaned so many kids and grandkids teeth in my life

I’m definately not starting with a dog 

Let him eat cake, I mean teeth chews 

Are you feeding Motely sausage ?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Now way jan
> 
> I ain't cleaning his teeth
> 
> ...


He has dry food, but after our meal he has a little treat every night as they all have done for years.
We met a couple with a rough Collie and a Sheltie, both had lovely white teeth and they were not young dogs, she gave them a stale, hard roll to chew once or twice a week.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> Now way jan
> 
> I ain't cleaning his teeth
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this one Aldra, I love my dogs but brushing their teeth is going somewhat over the top in my opinion. Claw varnish next? :wink2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

greygit said:


> I'm with you on this one Aldra, I love my dogs but brushing their teeth is going somewhat over the top in my opinion. Claw varnish next? :wink2:


Don't be a git Gitty, you don't think I do it for cosmetic reasons, it's to combat gum infection caused by tartar build up, he already has trouble with his front teeth. 
I do another job you probably wouldn't dream of doing------ emptying his anal glands. Be told


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Cleaning teeth is the gold standard for dental care. You can help teeth to stay clean by giving the dog hard things to chew, such as bones and things like Nylabones, and the dental chews. There is a lot of controversy over the content of the dental chews though.

Jan, I can examine Georgia's mouth and run my finger all around her teeth. The next step is to introduce the special doggy toothpaste. At the moment she is doing a good job herself by chewing every blooming toy to shreds so her teeth are well flossed!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I've said this before, dogs teeth are no different to humans, some humans have very little plaque (like me:grin2 others need to have it removed periodically by a dentist.
Both Shade and Motley had to have their teeth descaled with ultrasound at the vet, which means anaesthetic, thats not good for a start, so I started cleaning them myself and no more vets cleaning needed.

I don't take notice of that greygit, he likes to get my angry up now and then to make sure I'm still alive.


----------

